# Foot Pain



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Just recently bought some new 32 Lashed Boa boots and had them heat molded. Used them for the first time today at an indoor ski slope (real snow). They felt really comfortable until after the first 10 minutes where i began getting a pressure point on the left side of my left foot (I ride regular so left foot forward), a few inches back from my little toe. It was almost unbearable when using the button lift but some of the pain went away when going down the run.

Ive got a brand new set up, I just put the bindings in the middle of the 2x4 system on either side, but did not measure how far apart they were, have my front binding set as +12 and my back binding set as around -3. I also have the highbacks almost fully leaning forward. Could it be an issue with the way the bindings are set up? or do they just need breaking in abit more? I thought heat molding made you bypass the painful stage


----------



## Thewral (Feb 13, 2017)

My guess is that your boots don't fit your feet that well. Check out wiredsport's thread. Maybe you are a wide foot?

I had major major foot paint (arch, etc) with a size 10 Burton Photon. Went almost completely away with a size 10 Salomon Synapse, which I think is a slightly wider boot.

I went on wiredsport's thread and measured my foot, I'm actually a size 9.5 on the wider side of normal?


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

damn, really want to try and avoid buying new boots though... I had them measured at a shop, suppose ill stick with them for a while and see if they improve


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Eddie Hodgson said:


> damn, really want to try and avoid buying new boots though... I had them measured at a shop, suppose ill stick with them for a while and see if they improve


When you walk into a shop looking to buy some boots the salesperson is more than likely going to sell you some boots, regardless of whether they actually have the perfect pair for you in stock. There's a chance they didn't even measure the width of your feet?

Measure your feet and work out what size you should be in. If you should be in wides I reckon you've got a case for a refund. At the very least you'll know where you stand. If it turns out the fit is good or close to good then they'll probably get more comfortable as they break in.

You said indoor slope? Are you in the UK? Decent snowboard boot fitters (not sales people) are rarer than unicorns in the UK. There's a handful of ski boot fitters that know what they're doing but that's about it.


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Yeah from the UK, that's understandable as there are barely even any snowboard shops over here


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Eddie Hodgson said:


> I had them measured at a shop, suppose ill stick with them for a while and see if they improve


Hi Eddie,

If you would like a second opinion on your sizing (hopefully only for confirmation of the correct size) I will be happy to have a look. 

Please post up your barefoot length and width here for both feet.

STOKED!


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Stupid question but is width measured from the widest part of your foot?


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Left foot length: 27.3cm
Width: 10cm
Right foot length: 27.2cm
Width 10.5cm


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

"fully leaning forward." Back off on the forward lean, maxed out can be easily painful/uncomfortable


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Cheers I'll have a go at trying different angles the next time I'm there


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Ya, first thing I'd try is easing up on the aggressive forward lean. Your poor little toe may just be over working and cramping.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Eddie Hodgson said:


> Left foot length: 27.3cm
> Width: 10cm
> Right foot length: 27.2cm
> Width 10.5cm


Hi Eddie,

27.3 is a US size 9.5 (UK 8.5) 
10.5 is an E width which is a Wide size. 

What size boots are you riding?


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

U.K. Size 9...


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

As much as I'd love to blame the boot, that particular spot on your foot is often a hot spot from bindings... especially since it hurts you most when you're going up the lift. what bindings do you use?


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Vimana Scando medium bindings


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Eddie Hodgson said:


> U.K. Size 9...


Hi Eddie,

If this is a normal width boot you are a half size too large in length and a full size too narrow in width. If you have a chance please post up some images of your measurements so we might confirm all of that.


----------



## Eddie Hodgson (Mar 1, 2017)

Ok cheers, pretty sure I got the measurements right, finding a wide size 8.5 boot in the UK is a stretch, I'll deal with what I've got and hopefully they'll pack out, all my rental boots have been size 9 and have felt good


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

stryk3z said:


> "fully leaning forward." Back off on the forward lean, maxed out can be easily painful/uncomfortable


Im with this. Especially when its start of the season as everything feels a bit wonky for a lil bit.


----------

